# Verschiedene Texturen



## Guest (18. Jul 2007)

Hallo, hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

In meinem Programm erzeuge ich eine Box, also einen Quader. Auf den möchte ich nun Texturen legen.
Mein Frage ist nun wie bekomme ich es hin das ich auf jede der Quaderflächen eine andere Textur "klebe"?
Hab es bis jetzt nur so hinbekommen, das auf der Fläche die gleiche Textur war.

Danke für jede Hilfe!


mfg Andreas


----------



## merlin2 (18. Jul 2007)

Shape3D Box#getShape(int).
Diese Methode rufst du mit einer der Konstanten TOP, BOTTOM, FRONT, BACK, LEFT oder RIGHT von Box auf.
Für das zurückgelieferte Shape3D kannst du dann eine Appearance mit Textur setzen.


----------



## Guest (18. Jul 2007)

Danke für die rasche Hilfe, werds gleich morgen ausprobieren.

mfg andreas


----------

